# Hardware camera button works with Camera 360 in MIUI Rom



## usbar (Jun 24, 2011)

Thats all, Hardware camera button works with Camera 360 in MIUI Rom. Try it!


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

it works with all camera.apps even the miui one

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> it works with all camera.apps even the miui one
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Wow I didn't even know that lol

"The road to hell is paved with good intentions"


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah worked for me too


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

doesnt work for me =| on the miui - in response to the guy who said it works on all


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

gi812 said:


> doesnt work for me =| on the miui - in response to the guy who said it works on all


Have you done the patch yet?

"The road to hell is paved with good intentions"


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

"NUNsLAUGHTER92 said:


> Have you done the patch yet?
> 
> "The road to hell is paved with good intentions"


Yes i have. That removed the AOSP camera and put in the miui one. Button didnt work on either. When i was on cm7, it didnt work there also.

Side note, typing on a transformer on the default keyboard blows.


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

I think there may be some confusion here. I'm on MIUI with the MIUI camera and my camera button works TO START THE CAMERA APP from somewhere else like my homescreen. It DOES NOT work to take pictures with.


----------

